# Klipsch K-Horns



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

I build a pair of Klipsch K-Horn bass bins using Klipsch woofers.

I then added Altec 1005 tar filled horn with Altec 288B compression drivers. 
I added JBL 2404 baby cheek tweets and using a pair of ALK crossovers.

The midrange is much improved over the factory K-Horns. I'm now looking at doing a similar setup for the center channel as my LaScala's are different somewhat as far as the timber match goes. :devil:


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

This sounds like an interesting mix; do you have any pictures you could post?

Tom


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The single most significant mod to be made in the KHorn is to dump passive crossovers (especially fancy expensive one!) _entirely_ and to instead employ an active crossover allowing one to signal align the sources with respect to time in order to compensate for the incredible offset in drivers of 5.7ms (corresponding to a physical offset in acoustical origin of 6.44 feet!) between woofer and mid, and 7.4ms (corresponding to a physical offset in acoustical origin of 8.36 feet!!!!) between woofer and tweeter!

Slopes are the Least of one's worries with group delay quickly approaching magnitudes best stated in terms of light years!


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Pictures or it never happened. :neener:


----------



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll get pictures posted this week. :neener:


----------



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

But now with new mid-range and tweeter locations the time delay is going to be different from those values, especially the mid-range as the 288 compression driver is further back than the Klipsch midrange.

How do I determine a proper time delay?
:gulp:


----------



## bwaslo (Sep 25, 2011)

Setup a REW or HOLM (or other) system that you can use for impulse response and frequency response. Get a set of Mini-DSP crossovers and with horns you'll do fine with just some low-powered T-Amps on each driver.


----------

